# Tooltime - Werkzeug, Maschinen, Werkstätten



## Oberst Klink (6. Mai 2017)

*Tooltime - Werkzeug, Maschinen, Werkstätten*

Hallo Leute!

Ja, wie der Name dieses Threads schon sagt, dreht sich hier alles rund um das Thema Werkzeug, Maschinen und Werkstätten. Ich dachte es wäre nett einen Thread zu haben, in dem man sich zu diesem Thema austauschen könnte. Wer möchte, kann hier Bilder von seinem Werkzeug, seinen Maschinen oder seiner Werkstatt herzeigen. Oder wenn jemand Fragen zu diesen Themen hat, kann man sich hier gerne austauschen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-Drive (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tooltime - Werkzeug, Maschinen, Werkstätten*

Gute Idee 

Wollte gleich ein Bildle posten von meiner (nach original Bauplan) selbst geschweißten Traverse <500Kg zum Motorräder komplett hochzuhieven oder Motorblöcke aus Autos zu ziehen. Auch meinen uralt Schlepper kann ich damit vorne anheben um die Achsschenkel richtig abzuschmieren. Das ganze mit einem manuellen Kettenzug.

Glaubst du ich kann das verdammte Bild iwo in meinen 4fach gesicherten Fotoarchiven finden ?


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tooltime - Werkzeug, Maschinen, Werkstätten*

Na wenn deine Fotoarchive vierfach gesichert sind, kann die Sicherung ja nicht so gut sein, wenn du die Bilder nicht findest xD


----------



## T-Drive (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tooltime - Werkzeug, Maschinen, Werkstätten*

Ich muss es wieder gelöscht haben, dachte ich habs archiviert, war halt nicht soo wichtig. Der Träger baumelt ja ständig in der Werkstatt rum

 Die Archive sind "sischer" , 2xHDD extern, 2xSSD und diverse DVD+Sticks


----------



## T-Drive (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tooltime - Werkzeug, Maschinen, Werkstätten*

Operation am offenen Herzen  oder auch Kurbelwellensimmering ersetzen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die 70er Nuss  für den Kurbelzapfen hab ich ausgeliehen  das lohnte sich wirklich nicht zu kaufen.
Jetzt isser wieder trocken und rennt zuverlässig,  mit seinen 61 Jahren.


----------



## keinnick (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tooltime - Werkzeug, Maschinen, Werkstätten*

70er Nuss.  Wo hast Du die geliehen? Bei der Bundeswehr?


----------



## T-Drive (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tooltime - Werkzeug, Maschinen, Werkstätten*

Vitamin B zur Instandhaltung des hiesigen Zementwerks 

Gleich mit 1" Drehmomentschlüssel, wenn schon ...


----------



## dekay55 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tooltime - Werkzeug, Maschinen, Werkstätten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss mal nen aktuellen Bild machen, zusätzlich ist noch ne Bridgeport 5 Achsen Fräsmaschine dazu gekommen, Im Grunde alles da was man brauch, Drehbank, Fräsmaschine, Ständerbohrmaschine, Mig Schweißgerät, Hebebühne, Flaschenzug mit 2 Tonnen Tragkraft, Pressluft 500 Liter Pressluft tank mit 3 Kolben Pumpe, , und alle erdenklichen Werkzeuge die man so brauchen könnte. Fußbodenheizung, Klimaanlagen, Toilette,  Holzofen, Warmwasser, und nen Haufen Solarzellen aufm Dach.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tooltime - Werkzeug, Maschinen, Werkstätten*

Das ist keine Werkstatt, dass ist nen Wellnessbereich für Männer.

Ich hab mittlerweile fast Garnichts mehr an Werkzeug da.
Früher hatte ich auch alles mögliche zum Autoreparieren da.
Wenn ich was drehen oder fräsen musste, hab ich das auf der Arbeit gemacht.


----------



## T-Drive (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tooltime - Werkzeug, Maschinen, Werkstätten*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Werkstatt, dass ist nen Wellnessbereich für Männer.



Vor allem die Empore 

Es ist angerichtet "Meister" .


----------



## dekay55 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tooltime - Werkzeug, Maschinen, Werkstätten*

Irgendwo muss man sich ja mal bisl erholen und Essen können  Wobei der Jägermeister definitiv nicht von mir ist, der war noch vom Letzen Schrauber & Grillabend


----------

